
This is what you want, This is what you get. - alex_c
http://news.quelsolaar.com/#post26
======
daniel-cussen
This guy is wrong. In GTA, gas stations serve a purpose. They may not pump
gas, but they make fabulous explosions.

------
jamesbritt
Damn. Now I have "The Order of Death" playing in my head.

